# I've scored the Holy Grail!



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Well... kind of. A Cohiba Behike. My neighbor, a Cuban gentleman who only smokes Marlboro Reds, has been treating me to my first REAL Cubans from his cousins. I have another Cohiba he gave me resting in my humi, I don't know the particular make of it, but it passed all the band tests and looks beautiful.

Then yesterday, he punched me HARD. A Behike. (On top of that, SHUCKINS BOMBED me on the same day... my first bomb!!) I have smoked 2 actual Cubans in my life and now have these beauties. Now, the dilemma. When to smoke them????? The Behike is in the fridge ready to be frozen. (Kind of seems like blasphemy but from all accounts, it should be ok) A month from now it will be ready... but MAN!!! It's so damned expensive. I've actually thought about trading it for a few Opus X's or some other majestic brands I know I'd enjoy as much... but then again, I may never have a chance like this again. I'm actually kind of torn up about this. I mean... MAN a BEHIKE.... but maybe it's just over hyped? Well, I guess if a guy's going to have a dilemma, this is a good one to have.

PS... My neighbor is getting a carton of Reds tonight!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smoke the Behike, enjoy it!

They are cigars, meant to be smoked...even if you can never get one again, just sit back and enjoy it!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with Ray! The cigars are meant to bring one pleasure and from all accounts that Behike will be pleasurable! Freeze then rest so you get the best possible experience from it. 


Nice neighbor! :tu


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats
If you plan on putting flame to it soon, no need to freeze it....
Just keep it segragated...


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

what is the point of freezing it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> Well... kind of. A Cohiba Behike. My neighbor, a Cuban gentleman who only smokes Marlboro Reds, has been treating me to my first REAL Cubans from his cousins. I have another Cohiba he gave me resting in my humi, I don't know the particular make of it, but it passed all the band tests and looks beautiful.
> 
> PS... My neighbor is getting a carton of Reds tonight!


Let me guess his cousins work in a cigar factory!
Enjoy bro!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

neocacher said:


> what is the point of freezing it?


To keep the buggers at bay! :wink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

neocacher said:


> what is the point of freezing it?


Many of us freeze our cigars just to be on the safe side with tobacco beetles...3 days in the freezer and all done.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Trading a cigar with uncertain provenance that was a gift would be unwise. Go ahead and smoke it. If you have good photographic capability, post a detailed picture of the cigar.

Tony hinted at something I will say more plainly, relatives in Cuba sometimes equals counterfeit cigars.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

POP! goes his balloooooooon.....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Trading a cigar with uncertain provenance that was a gift would be unwise. Go ahead and smoke it. If you have good photographic capability, post a detailed picture of the cigar.
> 
> Tony hinted at something I will say more plainly, relatives in Cuba sometimes equals counterfeit cigars.


Bob and Tony have raised some good points, if you want to have a better idea of if they are genuine or not post some some pics.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

You know guys....


He didnt ask if they were the real deal..he didnt buy or trade for them...they were gifts and imho i wouldnt want to know..i would want to relish the thought and moment..

He also said in his post that the other Cohiba passed the bands test and such..


We are all so eager to jump on the fakes bandwagon and yes I KNOW there are quite a few fakes out there....hell there are 2 known sites sellin fakes..but to "pop his balloon" as one put it really isnt the point...we arent helping or protecting him...just my opinion..take it for what it is.:grouphug:



Shawn


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> You know guys....
> 
> He didnt ask if they were the real deal..he didnt buy or trade for them...they were gifts and imho i wouldnt want to know..i would want to relish the thought and moment..
> 
> ...


Fair point Shawn, I probably wouldn't have mentioned anything except the OP mentioned he was considering a trade. Also, there are a lot of new BOTLs with us, and I always want everyone to be clear that the vast majority of cigars that come from a friend or relative in Cuba are fakes.

To the OP, I certainly meant No offense, and I hope your cigar smokes well.

Bob


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

if it was gifted to you smoke it and enjoy it, hell do a review with pics to make us jealous.....enjoy.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Fair point Shawn, I probably wouldn't have mentioned anything except the OP mentioned he was considering a trade. Also, there are a lot of new BOTLs with us, and I always want everyone to be clear that the vast majority of cigars that come from a friend or relative in Cuba are fakes.
> 
> To the OP, I certainly meant No offense, and I hope your cigar smokes well.
> 
> Bob


I know it was ment to help...but and maybe my true asshole is coming out but he can't trade it here so its really not "our" problem...I don't condone trading or selling a gifted smoke.

And to those who did post it might be a fake I wasn't calling anyone out...just voicing my opinion.

I hope its smokes beautifully.

Shawn


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

In the scheme of things there are much more expensive cigars than a Behike. My suggestion? Let it lay down until you have a much broader experience with cuban cigars and you may just appreciate every dollar it didnt cost you.:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Trading a cigar with uncertain provenance that was a gift would be unwise. Go ahead and smoke it. If you have good photographic capability, post a detailed picture of the cigar.
> 
> Tony hinted at something I will say more plainly, relatives in Cuba sometimes equals counterfeit cigars.





JGD said:


> Bob and Tony have raised some good points, if you want to have a better idea of if they are genuine or not post some some pics.


OOOPPPSSS there it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever:
That being said i hope its the best cigar in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> I know it was ment to help...but and maybe my true asshole is coming out but he can't trade it here so its really not "our" problem...I don't condone trading or selling a gifted smoke.
> 
> And to those who did post it might be a fake I wasn't calling anyone out...just voicing my opinion.
> 
> ...


I just want to say a few things relating to that. Take it as my opinion, not as an attack.

I think even though he doesn't trade it here on Puff, he will trade it to a cigar smoker, which will stay in the cigar community. I think we can all agree we need to watch for one another, and if someone was trading a fake cigar (unknowingly), it would be a bad thing for all of us. What's to say the next guy who trades NCs for that Behike is not going to trade it for something else?

I think as BOTL, we have a duty to educate the younger/less experienced smokers. Not only does it make the community grow and prosper, it reduces the chances of "tainting" the cigar pool that moves around in the form of trades, bombs, etc. We are essentially protecting ourselves by educating and informing everyone involved.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's one heck of a neighbor you got. I've got to find neighbors like yours. I've never had a Behike, or any other Cuban for that fact, so what I would do is smoke it and enjoy every minute of that fantastic stick.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Gentlemen!

ABSOLUTELY NO OFFENSE TAKEN!! I actually got a bit of a chuckle of the back and forth. I truly appreciate the honest opinions and concerns I get here on the forum. You guys are all really are the best!!!

I've got a terrible picture of it in the freezer bag. The band colors shimmer of gold and are textured. There is a pigtail at the top. If it's a fake... no worries for me considering the price I paid, I still got a bargain. His cousin lives here in LA and apparently loves to spend $$ on impressive smokes. (That's the story I get at least) I promise to post a review and clear pics when she's had a couple of months rest.

As for trading... per the first few posts, that aint gonna happen. I'm going to enjoy this puppy on my own. :smoke:

Thanks again to all!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Cool neighbor. I would say you need to smoke it but hell Im still holding onto the one Jeff gifted me. Guess Im just waiting for that moment to truely enjoy it.


----------



## chewwy26 (Mar 29, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> if it was gifted to you smoke it and enjoy it, hell do a review with pics to make us jealous.....enjoy.


AMEN when a cigar is gifted smoke it and enjoy it man

:smoke:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

There you have it, it's definitely a fake as I am quite sure Behikes don't come in freezer bags........

LOL, I just couldn't help msyelf. Let her rest for awhile and blaze away and enjoy the heck out of it!!!!!!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I wouldn't sweat it. BHK labels are hard to fake, BHK sticks on the other hand...

Nah. Light it up, I am sure it's fine.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

sengjc said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. BHK labels are hard to fake, BHK sticks on the other hand...
> 
> Nah. Light it up, I am sure it's fine.


I've seen some pretty good fake ones.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

JGD said:


> I've seen some pretty good fake ones.


I think the Lord could come down from heaven above... point at this cigar and say it's authentic... and would probably be surprised to find out it was actually a fake.

No big deal to me. Ignorance is bliss!:cowboyic9:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

UncleFester said:


> I think the Lord could come down from heaven above... point at this cigar and say it's authentic... and would probably be surprised to find out it was actually a fake.
> 
> No big deal to me. Ignorance is bliss!:cowboyic9:


I wasn't saying that yours was fake, honestly it's impossible to give you a good idea with the pic of it in a freezer bag, I was simply responding to Seng's post that Behikes are hard to counterfeit as there have been a bunch of fake ones hitting the market.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

JGD said:


> I wasn't saying that yours was fake, honestly it's impossible to give you a good idea with the pic of it in a freezer bag, I was simply responding to Seng's post that Behikes are hard to counterfeit as there have been a bunch of fake ones hitting the market.


I know... I'm just thinking out loud in forum written form.

But this does bring up a question; Could you actually tell if I took a number of clear pictures if it was fake or real... or is it only possible through close up analysis? Now I'm curious.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

UncleFester said:


> I know... I'm just thinking out loud in forum written form.
> 
> But this does bring up a question; Could you actually tell if I took a number of clear pictures if it was fake or real... or is it only possible through close up analysis? Now I'm curious.


If you posted close up pictures of the cigar we could give you an idea - by informing you if there are any issues on the appearance of your cigar. However, if the general consensus is that the cigar looks perfectly legit, there is still no way to say that it is 100% authentic due to the fact that you don't know where your neighbor acquired it from (unless you do?). That all being said, if I had a cigar in question and everyone said it looked fine, I would consider it authentic myself (though I wouldn't trade or sell it).


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

The first check would be to turn the cigar and check to see that the holographic image shifts. It would be hard to see in a picture, even without the freezer wrapper.

I appreciate your attitude about all this. Lots of good BOTLs in this forum.

Welcome!


----------

